# Catfishing!!



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Started doing a little catfishing in the last few weeks----mainly set-hooks----no one around me wants to go rod/reel catfishing on the river at night. We got any serious cat fishermen/ladies on here?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I mainly fish for Channel Cats but catch a few Blues.

big rockpile


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

big rockpile said:


> I mainly fish for Channel Cats but catch a few Blues.
> 
> big rockpile


I have not eaten Blues for many years and very little then. I caught some blues Wednesday night. When cleaning They seem more bloody, had more red side meat than flat heads. The wife cook/fried up some---they had a taste I did not care for. Caught some last night, when I fillet them---I really rubbed the blood out the meat while running water on them. Then we soaked a few pieces in salt water in the fridge for a few hours---fried them up and they were good. How do you do yours?


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

When first caught, I slice a cut in front of the tail fin on both sides, and then place on a stringer and hang in the water where I'm fishing. It serves two purposes...one, the fish bleeds out, and two, the blood in the water draws the other fish to where you are fishing. It really works well.

be


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Fire-Man said:


> I have not eaten Blues for many years and very little then. I caught some blues Wednesday night. When cleaning They seem more bloody, had more red side meat than flat heads. The wife cook/fried up some---they had a taste I did not care for. Caught some last night, when I fillet them---I really rubbed the blood out the meat while running water on them. Then we soaked a few pieces in salt water in the fridge for a few hours---fried them up and they were good. How do you do yours?


Blues I take and Fillet and cut the Mud Vein off. Eat just fine.

Channel Cats cut the Fat off.

big rockpile


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Gotta be more Cat fishers on here???? I caught 7 last night on set-hooks. The 3 biggest were a little under 15lbs. Was hoping we could get into a discussion on this subject.


----------



## dodgesmammaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Fire-Man said:


> Gotta be more Cat fishers on here???? I caught 7 last night on set-hooks. The 3 biggest were a little under 15lbs. Was hoping we could get into a discussion on this subject.


We are cat fishing folks here. We set jug lines shallow and deep. Then we drift with rods while giving the jugs some time. Main thing about blues is to get all the red meat out when filleting. Not long ago we caught a 35lb cat. We had a ball getting it in boat. Last few times we have gone fishing we have limited out. Nothing beats a long day on the lake.


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

Usually run a few limb lines on the weekends. (River) Never have done great, but have caught a few.. Set late in evening a run them in the early morning.. Fish on the barby for me... Rates right up there chicken gizzards on the barby.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Catch a few

















big rockpile


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Fun. Would be happy with a small one blackened in an iron skillet with butter, salt, pepper, a little red pepper, baked potato and a Guinness. Keep fishn.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I do some catfishing, too & have all my life. One river in S.C., we fished out of a jonboat with poles only . Every fish was 1/2- 2 lbs !! I also fish in Santee , in S.C., using rod & reel, or set lines.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

dodgesmammaw said:


> We are cat fishing folks here. We set jug lines shallow and deep. Then we drift with rods while giving the jugs some time. Main thing about blues is to get all the red meat out when filleting. Not long ago we caught a 35lb cat. We had a ball getting it in boat. Last few times we have gone fishing we have limited out. Nothing beats a long day on the lake.


We can not do jugs here---not in my area---sounds like fun though. I want to do some rod fishing out the boat at night for them but have no fishing partner to show up to go(some say they will go but have not showed up yet---LOL---and I do not wait on them). I do not mind the fishing by myself but my Wife does not like me on the river by myself after dark and I don't want to upset her----she is easing up a little---LOL. I been going and collecting my set-hooks before daylight by myself. We have been together for almost 10 years and I just started (back) fishing July 4th for the first time since we been together. I am 62 but healthy so I want to get some fishing in. I take her and my Mother fishing about once a week, but the set-hooks or night fishing is not something she desires to do.

I usually set about 30/35 hooks which is time consuming but its been giving me some decent catches. A pic of a few I caught Wednesday night-----the local river here is Flooded, but I have managed to still set and catch a few.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

popscott said:


> Usually run a few limb lines on the weekends. (River) Never have done great, but have caught a few.. Set late in evening a run them in the early morning.. Fish on the barby for me... Rates right up there chicken gizzards on the barby.


Might have to set more than a few!!! LOL I set about 35 Wednesday evening----when I checked them Thursday morning the first 7 hooks were empty----thought it was going to be a dry haul.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

You that set limb hooks-----do you cut your line to remove from the limbs or untie?


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

I ran a store beside the dirt road to the river landing in the late 1990's, there was some cat fishers that were bringing 30, 40, 50 pounders and more. Some had me to weigh them---my scales only went to 50lbs-----I wanted to go catch some of those big boys bad but running a Store 115 to 120 hrs per week did not allow me to do that. Now 20 years later----seems a big one is rare on that river. A 25lb one is my biggest since I started fishing for them a few weeks ago. Sure hope I can catch one of them "BIG" ones---LOL. Might have to Try Big Pee Dee or Santee to get one of them??


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

dodgesmammaw said:


> Main thing about blues is to get all the red meat out when filleting.


I remember eating some small blues 30 40 years ago--do not remember a bad taste. I caught some a few weeks ago and Mercy I found out the nasty way them boys can have some Strong tasting meat. A couple of the guys on here told me what to do. I cleaned/filleted those 5 blues from Yesterday----the "proper way", we fried some of them up----they were good. Yes I do get rid of the red meat/vein---the yard cats love that and they can have it.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

What is your best catching bait---if you will share?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

big rockpile said:


> Catch a few
> 
> View attachment 62382
> View attachment 62383
> ...


I caught Channels on Sonny's Dip Bait and Blues on Wild Turkey Lungs. Bank using 3 Rod and Reels.

big rockpile


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Here we can use live bream, fish but I am having a hard time keeping the "bait" alive in a bait tank. Tried many different ways. Even if I put them in wire cages in the ponds---most will be dead the next day. The Bait Tank, in the shade all day, about 100 gallons, plenty of air, a filter and change 1/3 of the water daily, with well water. They usually want lasts 2 to 3 days.


----------



## dodgesmammaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Fire-Man said:


> Here we can use live bream, fish but I am having a hard time keeping the "bait" alive in a bait tank. Tried many different ways. Even if I put them in wire cages in the ponds---most will be dead the next day. The Bait Tank, in the shade all day, about 100 gallons, plenty of air, a filter and change 1/3 of the water daily, with well water. They usually want lasts 2 to 3 days.


We use shad.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

dodgesmammaw said:


> We use shad.


Do you keep them in a tank or get some each time before you go fishing?


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Here is one of the little cats we have in our pond. Someday they will grow up.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Fire-Man ,
Where are you located in S.C. & where do you fish ??


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Esteban29304 said:


> Fire-Man ,
> Where are you located in S.C. & where do you fish ??


I am located in Conway, and fish Little Pee Dee mainly, have fished some on the Waccamaw and a little on Big Pee Dee.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I haven't fished there, but have in Cooper River, & Lake Moultrie & Marion.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Esteban29304 said:


> I haven't fished there, but have in Cooper River, & Lake Moultrie & Marion.


Well I have not been to those places. Just started catfishing a few weeks back----did a little about 20 to 30 years ago. We set some hooks yesterday late and caught 8 last night----biggest was 25lbs, caught about 100lbs of fish. (something got a hold of one--eat about 1/3rd of it)


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Most likely a big turtle. I have seen that happen. What do you use for bait ? My friend has a commercial license & can set many hooks. We use chicken gizzards , cheap beef scraps, from butchers, if you can get it. I have wondered about fresh road-kill meat, but have not tried it.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Esteban29304 said:


> What do you use for bait ?


 I mainly use bream, or similar(morgans, silvers, small sucks, etc) live bait.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Can not stand it any longer---maybe I can set some hooks tomorrow even/night?? I am ready if nothing comes up. Working alone---I wonder how many hooks I can set (50 max). It takes time to set 30 or so by myself.

I am also thinking of making a "holding" tank for some of these cat-fish. A place to put them when I get home with them---until a few family and friends can come get them. That probably want work/waste of time---LOL---they will probably not want any if they got to clean/dress them---LOL. I will tell them I got you a catfish---when you want to come get it---Hear them say, "on the way"--- I say "OH Its alive---you can use my cleaning bench/etc to clean it if you want"----LOL.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Fire-Man said:


> Well I have not been to those places. Just started catfishing a few weeks back----did a little about 20 to 30 years ago. We set some hooks yesterday late and caught 8 last night----biggest was 25lbs, caught about 100lbs of fish. (something got a hold of one--eat about 1/3rd of it)


See you caught a few Flats I usually just catch Channel Cats and Blues. Don't catch them out of Ponds, they have an off taste.

big rockpile


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

big rockpile said:


> See you caught a few Flats I usually just catch Channel Cats and Blues. Don't catch them out of Ponds, they have an off taste.
> 
> big rockpile


No Ponds. I am fixing to head to the river in a few and see if I had any luck on my hooks. I usually take them up before daylight. Its 4:15 am here---should be on the river at 5am.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Well back home about a hour ago---caught 8, a couple 20 LB-ers, a couple about 15lb each--the rest were smaller---smallest about 8lbs. Caught a 9lb bow-fin/mud-fish while baiting the hooks before dark---let him go so I would not have to Clean him when I got home last night---LOL.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

900 gallon holding tank with about 300 gallons of water seems to be doing good to keep the catfish in for a few days(if needed). Went to a new location and Caught 6 Friday night---close 25lb for the biggest, a couple around 15lbs---one man took all of those----he donated to the Gas fund.


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

We set trot lines limb lines and I have about 100 noodles rigged up and ready all the time.
We'll get out and fish with light gear for local perch ECT for bait and throw a net for shad....Then go set lines..

I've also set cane poles in the flats...You can set a bunch of em accross a lot are and cover some otherwise missed areas.

I like to run up the river out of the lake and put the boat in a slow run and have two of use bait noodles and drop them overboard as we go up.... Then set limb lines on the way out...

In my experience the Best bait is caught local to the target fish. 

But we do have a couple ponds we have access to with black perch and golden shiners, bullheads ECT... We can use any perch for bait under 4"...

And don't underestimate bullheads... They're great bait in the 4"-8" range... Use wire cutters to cut off all the spines and fins, but be careful on the tail, don't cut up too far they'll bleed out... They give off wounded vibes in this manner and will live along time hooked in the tail...


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

No one else catching any catfish?? I went Wednesday evening/Thursday morning and caught 5, went last evening(Sunday) and this morning(Monday) and caught 5 more---about 60lb total live weight for today--got about 20lbs of boneless filet/nuggets from them---this same Guy is taking them too and donating to the gas fund.


----------

